# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Λήψη του Hellas sat

## eebabs2000

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θέλω να πιάσω τον Hellas sat από το Αλιβέρι της Εύβοιας. Αγόρασα, το δέκτη ελεύθερων καναλιών manhattan Plaza UPM και ένα πιάτο 65cm με το LNB. Μπήκα στο http://www.dishpointer.com/ και βρήκα ότι πρέπει να στοχεύσω 152,8 μοίρες AZ με 42.8 μοίρες ανύψωση. Οπότε με τη βοήθεια μιας πυξίδας και ενός finder βρήκα τη θέση που λαμβάνει το μέγιστο σήμα. Παρόλαυτα ο δέκτης δείχνει σήμα 0% και δεν κατεβάζει κανένα κανάλι. Στο μαγαζί που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να έχω στοχεύσει λάθος δορυφόρο. Παρακάτω βάζω φωτογραφίες για να δείτε και τα εμπόδια σ' αυτό το σπίτι, πρόκειται για δύσκολη περιοχή. Θα ήθελα και τη δική σας γνώμη. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## takisegio

ειναι λιγο δυσκολος δορυφορος αν βρεις τον turksat που ειναι δυνατος ειναι διπλα

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## her

Ανοιχτά είσαι, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Η στροφή του lnb είναι σωστή;  Η στόχευση του κατόπτρου θέλει πολύ λεπτομέρεια, παίζεις και με τα χιλιοστά. Επίσης το transponder που έχει ο δέκτης είναι σωστό ;

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## Manoussos

Το πιο πιθανό είναι, όπως σου είπαν, να έχεις στοχεύσει διπλανό δορυφόρο. Δοκίμασε να συντονίσεις τον δέκτη σου manualy σε κάποιο transponder του hellas sat (πχ 11053 V 30000 3/4) και κάνε μικροδιορθώσεις μέχρι να δεις σήμα. Ταλαιπωρία είναι αλλά αν δεν χάσεις την υπομονή σου θα τα καταφέρεις. Θα σε διευκολύνει πολύ στο ψάξιμο αν η βάση του κατόπτρου είναι εντελώς κάθετη (χρησιμοποίησε ένα απλό αλφάδι).
Τώρα αν δε καταφέρεις τίποτα, ενδεχομένως να έχεις πρόβλημα και με την πολυκατοικία μπροστά σου... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πολλά από τις φωτογραφίες...

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Το transponder που μου λέτε το είδα αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία. Τι κάνει ακριβώς? Ναι όντως παίζεις με χιλιοστά. Αφού ακόμα και με το βίδωμα που έκανα είχε αυξομειώσεις το σήμα. Άν έχω στοχεύσει διαφορετικό δορυφόρο και παράλληλα έχω επιλέξει τον Hellas sat δεν δείχνει σήμα? Επίσης μήπως θέλει μεγαλύτερο πιάτο ή ενισχυτή?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Το transponder που μου λέτε το είδα αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία. Τι κάνει ακριβώς? Ναι όντως παίζεις με χιλιοστά. Αφού ακόμα και με το βίδωμα που έκανα είχε αυξομειώσεις το σήμα. Άν έχω στοχεύσει διαφορετικό δορυφόρο και παράλληλα έχω επιλέξει τον Hellas sat δεν δείχνει σήμα? Επίσης μήπως θέλει μεγαλύτερο πιάτο ή ενισχυτή?



Ο ενας αναμεταδότης(transponder) μπορει κατα καποιο τροπο να σε οδηγηση και στον σωστο δορυφόρο,ασε που ο Hellas Sat δεν ειναι και απο τους ευκολότερους ειδικά με 65cm πιάτο(!). Όπως είπε και παραπάνω ο takisegio πολύ πιο εύκολα θα βρεις τον τουρκο και μεσω αυτου σαν στιγμα θα οδηγιθεις και στον ελλας 3 μοιρες δυτικα του. Πάντως θα ταλαιπωρηθείς χωρείς πεδιομετρο ,ειναι το μόνο σίγουρο.. Καλό κουράγιο ~!!

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις και έναν satfinder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EWj3aK3Z9M

8-10 ευρώ έχει. Βέβαια δεν σου λέει ποιος δορυφόρος είναι, αλλά βοηθάει πολύ.




*ΑΚΥΡΟ*: τώρα διάβασα στο 1ο ποστ ότι έχεις ήδη finder.....     :Blushing:

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία μέχρι μεθαύριο που θα πάω να δοκιμάσω, ευπρόσδεκτη...

----------


## crown

Μεγα λαθοs το 60αρι πιατο για hellassat ειναι πολυ μικρο(ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 80αρι) ,δευτερον πρεπει η στροφη του lnb να ειναι η σωστη,δηλαδη οπωs βλεπειs το πιατο απο μπροστα στριψε το lnb λιγο δεξια και τριτον ωαξε σε ενεργο transporter Π.Χ. 11052 v 30000 ειναι η συχνοτητα με ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ
http://gr.kingofsat.net/satellites.php

----------

eebabs2000 (05-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Βασικά τα μονα transponders που έχει για Ηellas sat είναι:
10984V 8052
11078V 4070
11188V 4070
11460H 4000
12732H 4000
ποιο απ' αυτά έχει ελληνικά κανάλια?

Το LNB το ρύθμισα στη θέση που είχε μεγαλύτερο σήμα, αλλά τίποτα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις(όπως είσαι) ενεργό αναμεταδότη του TURK 42 και αν δεις σήμα 3 μοίρες δυτικά και μια ιδέα πιο ψηλά.

ΥΓ. Αν είναι δορ/κή και δουλεύει αυτή που φαίνεται ανάμεσα στη καμινάδα και στον ιστό είσαι λάθος στόχευση εκτός αν την έχει στις 95Α!.

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα γι' αυτό το σπίτι που φαίνεται μπροστά. Δεν είναι δική μου γειτονιά. Εντούτοις το πιάτο μου το έβαλα περίπου στις 153ο (magn) που έλεγε το dishpointer.

----------


## paul333

Με 65εκ. πιατο λιγο δυσκολο να πιασεις hellasat τουλαχιστον 80εκ. και με βροχη σπασιματα στην 
εικονα μπορει και καθολου σημα αν ειναι δυνατη η βροχη.

Για τον turksat 1μ-1.20μ.

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## performer

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θέλω να πιάσω τον Hellas sat από το Αλιβέρι της Εύβοιας. Αγόρασα, το δέκτη ελεύθερων καναλιών manhattan Plaza UPM και ένα πιάτο 65cm με το LNB. Μπήκα στο http://www.dishpointer.com/ και βρήκα ότι πρέπει να στοχεύσω 152,8 μοίρες AZ με 42.8 μοίρες ανύψωση. Οπότε με τη βοήθεια μιας πυξίδας και ενός finder βρήκα τη θέση που λαμβάνει το μέγιστο σήμα. Παρόλαυτα ο δέκτης δείχνει σήμα 0% και δεν κατεβάζει κανένα κανάλι. Στο μαγαζί που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να έχω στοχεύσει λάθος δορυφόρο. Παρακάτω βάζω φωτογραφίες για να δείτε και τα εμπόδια σ' αυτό το σπίτι, πρόκειται για δύσκολη περιοχή. Θα ήθελα και τη δική σας γνώμη. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.




Κάνε εγγραφή στο www.sdtv.gr και θα βρείς πολλά χρήσιμα στοιχεία για εγκατάσταση στόχευση κλπ. 

 Για το Αλιβέρι έχουμε:    Ανύψωση42.8    Αζιμούθιο 153.1 και περιστροφή LNB -18. Όσο για το εμπόδιο της πολυκατοικίας δεν νομίζω να επιρεάζει γιατί ο Hellas  είναι αρκετά ψηλά ως πρός τον ορίζοντα, εκτός και αν η πολυκατοικία είναι σε απόσταση μικρή, στα 5 μέτρα π.χ
   Βλέπω στη φωτό 1 ότι ο ιστός που στηρίζεις το πιάτο είναι παλιός από κεραία TV. Έχε υπ όψιν ότι πρέπει να είναι απόλυτα κάθετος για να στοχεύσεις τον δορυφόρο που θέλεις. Απόκλιση μιας μοίρας στον ιστό σημαίνει απόκλιση κάποιων εκατοντάδων χιλιομέτρων απο το δορυφορικό τόξο.
  Εάν το πιατάκι που φαίνεται στο βάθος είναι HotBitd 13μοίρες ανατολικά το δικό σου πιάτο όπως φαίνεται βλέπει δυτικότερα και άρα πρέπει να το γυρίσεις αρκετά ανατολικά.

----------

dim3945 (06-11-12), 

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## crown

απο οτι μπορω να φανταστω λογω επαγγελματοs το πιατο που ειναι απεναντι στην πολυκατοικια ειναι νοβα δηλ. hgotbird αρα εισαι τελειωs λαθοs στη στοχευση,και αν καταλαβαινω καλα την θεση του σπιτιου σου σε σχεση με το απεναντι πιατο για hellas sat στοχευσε ευθεια απεναντι και λιγο αριστερα(βλεπονταs το πιατο απο πισω)και θα εισαι οκ.

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η κεραία σου πρέπει να κοιτάει περίπου στη κατεύθυνση του ήλιου στις 10:45.  :Smile: 
Για τα βουλγάρικα το βάζεις??

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## Manoussos

> Βασικά τα μονα transponders που έχει για Ηellas sat είναι:
> 10984V 8052
> 11078V 4070
> 11188V 4070
> 11460H 4000
> 12732H 4000
> ποιο απ' αυτά έχει ελληνικά κανάλια?
> 
> Το LNB το ρύθμισα στη θέση που είχε μεγαλύτερο σήμα, αλλά τίποτα...



Μπορείς να πάρεις μια ιδέα τί κανάλια έχει ο κάθε transponder από αυτό το site http://www.lyngsat.com/Hellas-Sat-2.html

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

> Η κεραία σου πρέπει να κοιτάει περίπου στη κατεύθυνση του ήλιου στις 10:45. 
> Για τα βουλγάρικα το βάζεις??



Τα ελληνικά θέλω να πιάσω και από τι είδα πρέπει να είναι στον αναμεταδότη 12606Η 30000 ΟΤΕ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

εμπειρικά πρέπει  να  είσαι  στις  4.8Ε που  έχει  πολύ  δυνατή  λήψη, πρέπει  να  πάς  αντίθετα.
βάλε  το  δέκτη  να  ψάξει  στις  4.8  μοίρες  για  να  δείς  αν  είσαι  όντως  εκεί,με  65 πιάτο  θα  έχεις  τέλεια  λήψη μόνο  στα  βουλγάρικα  που  σου  είπανε  τα  παιδιά

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Μόλις πήγα στο μαγαζί που το αγόρασα και μου το δοκίμασαν. Με 60αρι πιάτο έπιασε όλα τα ελληνικά του Hellas sat. Όντως έχω λάθος την κατεύθυνση όπως μου είπατε παραπάνω και όντως διάλεγα λάθος αναμεταδότη. Αύριο θα πάω να δοκιμάσω και αν προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα θα ξαναγράψω, την αγάπη μου!

----------


## nitako

Έχοντας στήσει πολλές φορές πιάτο για τον Hellas sat θα σου πρότεινα να στρίψεις το lnb λιγο δεξιά (οπως κοιτάς το πιάτο απο μπροστά) και η θέση του πιάτου να ειναι λιγο πιο αριστερά απο τον hotbird.Το 60αρι πιάτο πιάνει μια χαρά, θα σε δυσκολέψει μόνο κατα την στοχεύσει(δεν έχει το gain ενός μεγαλύτερου).

----------

eebabs2000 (06-11-12)

----------


## OBIVAN

Μενω στην Βαθεια. προσφερομαι να βοηθησω με πεδιομετρο .o hellasat2 εχει για το Αλιβερι EIRP LEVEL 52dBW και με 
*Recommended dish size* = 50cm / 19.7in !

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

*OBIVAN* σ' ευχαριστώ, αν είναι θα σου πω αύριο...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Τα ελληνικά θέλω να πιάσω και από τι είδα πρέπει να είναι στον αναμεταδότη 12606Η 30000 ΟΤΕ




12606Η ή 11053V ??

Πάντως ο ήλιος ισχύει και για ...τα ελληνικά.

Νίκο με τη πυξίδα δε μπορεί να έκανε λάθος 50 μοίρες, εκτός και υπήρχε ξένο μαγνητικό πεδίο.

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## paul333

> Μενω στην Βαθεια. προσφερομαι να βοηθησω με πεδιομετρο .o hellasat2 εχει για το Αλιβερι EIRP LEVEL 52dBW και με 
> *Recommended dish size* = 50cm / 19.7in !



Ωραια μιας και εχεις πεδιομετρο περιμενω να δω εικονες με 50εκ κατοπτρο και της μετρησης,οι θεωρια ειναι καλη
αλλα στην πραξη ειναι διαφορετικα γιατι αλλο ειναι να μενεις στο 5οροφο μιας πολυκατοικιας και αλλο στο μονοκατοικια 
και μπροστα σου ολο εμποδια.

Οταν γραφει καποιο site η περιοδικο οτι η ληψη γινετε με 50εκ πρεπει να γραφει οτι η μετρηση εγινε κατω απο της ιδανικοτερες
συνθηκες και με καλωδιο 1μετρο.

Και ενα link ετσι αναφορικα μερικες μετρησης που εχουν γινει σε καποιο αλλο forum με πιατο 65εκ
http://www.satleo.gr/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9943
η μετρησης εγιναν με ηλιοφανεια.

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## γάτος

Πάντως αν θεωρείται και το HellasSat 2, δύσκολο στη λήψη τι να πούμε για άλλους!
Κατά τη γνώμη μου το sat finder που έχεις eebabs2000 πιο πολύ θα σε παιδέψει παρά θα σε διευκολύνει.
Μήπως να πάρεις ενα sat finder με οθόνη πληκτρολόγιο κτλ. αν σκοπεύεις να ασχοληθείς με το άθλημα. 
Αλλιώς δανείσου ένα.
Τελευταία ιδέα: ανέβασε τηλεορασάκι και δέκτη στη ταράτσα. Φασαρία αλλά αν στερέψεις από ιδέες...

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## paul333

Για ικανοποιητικη ληψη χρειαζεται 80εκ. 
εγω εχω δυο κατοπτρα 1,20 στοχευση turksat,με παρακεντρη ληψη
hellasat, 1μ ληψη Astra, και παρακεντρη ληψη hotbird.

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Για ικανοποιητικη ληψη χρειαζεται 80εκ. 
> *εγω εχω δυο κατοπτρα 1,20 στοχευση turksat,με παρακεντρη ληψη
> hellasat,* 1μ ληψη Astra, και παρακεντρη ληψη hotbird.



Αφού θεωρείς τον ελλάς πιο δύσκολο θα'πρεπε να τους βάλεις αντίστροφα.

Μη ξεχνάτε ότι και διαφορετικοί αναμεταδότες (της ίδιας δέσμης) έχουν διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα, οπότε ο κάθε ένας μας έχει διαφορετικη εμπειρία.  

Εγώ έχω κινητό από 95Α/NSS 6 - 30Δ/HISPASAT πάνω από 30 δορ/οι.

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## OBIVAN

με 65 εκ. ειναι ok η ληψη του HELLASAT2 και στην Χαλκιδα , Ωροπο , Καρυστο !

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Παιδιά, τα κατάφερα! Μέσα σε 7 λεπτά έπιασε σήμα 95% ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Όντως είχα λάθος κλήση, δεν την έβαζα σωστά την πυξίδα.

----------


## γάτος

Μπράβο σου!
Και για το σωστό του πράγματος θα μου επιτρέψετε (χωρίς παρεξήγηση):
Η πυξίδα δείχνει το μαγνητικό βορρά και την απόκλιση σε μοίρες (αζιμούθιο) από αυτόν.
Το κλινόμετρο (ή κλισιόμετρο) μετράει τη ανύψωση (κλίση) σε μοίρες από το οριζόντιο επίπεδο (συνήθως).

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## crown

EΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΤΟΝ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μην περειμενειs ομωs πολλα πραγματα απο το 60ΑΡΙ κατσε να πεσουνε λιγεs βροχουλεs και τα λεμε......γιατι εδω πεσανε δυστυχωs πολλεs γνωμεS απο οχι του ειδου και σε μπερδεψανε λιγο ετσι?

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## crown

Α ξεχασα κατι! Φιλε χρηστο εχειs δει ποτε το φασμα του HELLAS SAT ΣΕ ΠΕΔΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ ?

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## paul333

> Αφού θεωρείς τον ελλάς πιο δύσκολο θα'πρεπε να τους βάλεις αντίστροφα.



Aμα διαβασεις τα post μου θα δεις οτι εχω γραψει οτι ο turksat χρειαζεται 1.20 και o hellasat 80εκ. αρα κεντραρω
με το 1.20 turksat και παρακεντρα βαζω hellasat.

Και επαναμβανω για μια ακομα φορα για ληψη του hellasat ολον τον transponder 24ωρες χωρις προβληματα χρειαζεται 80εκ
και με κανονικη βροχη οχι να ριχνει καρεκλες δεν εχεις προβλημα.

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## crown

Tα αναφερομενα του Παυλου ειναι απολυτωs σωστα...για τον λογο αυτο οι εμπειριεs ειναι καλεs αλλα αs σεβομαστε λιγο και τον επαγγελματια.

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## nitako

> Tα αναφερομενα του Παυλου ειναι απολυτωs σωστα...για  τον λογο αυτο οι εμπειριεs ειναι καλεs αλλα αs σεβομαστε λιγο και τον  επαγγελματια.




Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω καμία γνώμη(αλώστε δεν αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε άλλο :Smile: ) σχετικά με την λήψη του hellas sat , προσωπικά εγώ εχω εγκαταστήσει γύρω στα 100 πιάτα για τον δορυφόρο αυτό..(γιατι υπήρχε συγκεκριμένος λόγος λήψης ενός ραδιόφωνου που εχει το πακέτο)
 σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έβαλα και 80αρι πιάτο, γιατί απλά δεν βρήκα στο εμπόριο πιο μικρό αλλα τα περισσότερα ήταν 60αρια (60χ70 για την ακρίβεια). 
Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα ούτε με βροχή , ουτε με αέρα.
Στο σπίτι μου εχω πάλι 60αρι και είναι πίσω  απο τα σίδερα της τέντας στο μπαλκόνι με 75% σήμα και με πολυκατοικίες μπροστά, πρόβλημα μου κάνει μόνο σε μεγάλες καταιγίδες.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να πω οτι παίζει ρολο και ο δέκτης  κατα ποσο ειναι ευαίσθητος στο σήμα(αν και εγω χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο απλούς κινέζικους).
Σίγουρα αν με ρωτήσει κάποιος θα του πρότεινα και εγω 80αρι για πιο ευκολία αλλα συγνώμη δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω οτι δεν γίνεται λήψη καλή με 60αρι μετά απο την εμπειρία που σας είπα.

Α και κατι τελευταίο ποτε δεν ειχα πεδιόμετρο μονο μια μικρή tv στην ταράτσα με τον δέκτη.

Πάντα φιλικά, Κώστας

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## japetus

Πάντως μια που λες ότι το θέλεις για ελληνικά κανάλια, ετοιμάσου ίσως να ξανααλλάζεις θέση στο πιάτο. 
Η εταιρεία είναι ήδη σε συμφωνία για την πώληση του Hellassat και ήδη τα πρώτα κανάλια άρχιζαν να μετακομίζουν από εκεί για αλλού....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNtF5OlBBmU

----------

eebabs2000 (08-11-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ για όλα παιδιά!

----------


## crown

Φιλε κωστα και στην Αθηνα μαλιστα 60ΑΡΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ θα τα σκισω τα πτυχια μου να πεταξω τα ππεδιομετρα τζαμπα η 25χρονη εμπειρια μου .Τι να πω υποκλεινομαι

----------


## nitako

Οπως προανεφερα δεν θελω να θιξω κανενως την γνωμη και πολυ περισσοτερο την πειρα, μην ''πεταξεις'' το πεδιομετρο , μακαρι να ειχα και εγω ενα τετοιο, θα ειχα λυσει πολλα προβληματα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το 80 εκ  έχει 2db μεγαλύτερο κέρδος από το 60/άρι δηλαδή όση η διαφορά ποιότητας για 20μ καλώδιο, και αν λάβουμε υπ'όψιν ότι υπάρχουν lnb με διαφορά ονομαστικού κέρδους 5-10db για να μη πούμε και για τον θόρυβο τους, είναι ψύλλος στ'άχυρα.
 Τι διαφορά έχει η Αθήνα με τη θεσ/νίκη για τον ελλάς δεν το κατάλαβα, και εδώ κάτω πιάνει με 60/άρι και βροχή.
.

ΥΓ ΠΑΥΛΟ λάθος κατάλαβα για το παράκεντρο.

----------


## kokoblue

Να ρωτησω κατι;; γτ βαζετε τον hellas sat;; εμενα ο τεχνικος μου ειχε βαλει τον hotbird 13 ποια ειναι η διαφορα τους;;
Αν αλλαξουμε θεση σε ενα παιτο ξερυθμιζονται και τα συνδρομητικα καναλια;; δλδ εκει που πιανω εγω τωρα ant1 mega alpha mad discovery 
αν αλλαξω θεση στο πιατο θα ξερυθμιστουν;;

----------


## performer

> Να ρωτησω κατι;; γτ βαζετε τον hellas sat;; εμενα ο τεχνικος μου ειχε βαλει τον hotbird 13 ποια ειναι η διαφορα τους;;
> Αν αλλαξουμε θεση σε ενα παιτο ξερυθμιζονται και τα συνδρομητικα καναλια;; δλδ εκει που πιανω εγω τωρα ant1 mega alpha mad discovery 
> αν αλλαξω θεση στο πιατο θα ξερυθμιστουν;;



    Ασφαλώς και θα χαθούν .Κάθε δορυφόρος έχει την δική του τροχιακή θέση. Ο HotBird είναι στις 13 μοίρες ανατολικά και ο Hellas Sat είναι στις 39 μοίρες ανατολικά. Οτεχνικός σου έπιασε τον HotBird προφανώς γιατί έπρεπε να κατεβάσει την Nova που βγαίνει από  αυτόν τον δορυφόρο.

----------


## plouf

δορυφορο βαζειw αναλογα με ποια καναλια θελεις να βλέπεις.. δεν εκπεμπουν όλοι το ίδιο
εσυ προφανώς έχεις NOVA που εκπέμπει αποκλειστικα και μόνο απο το hotbird13

----------


## kokoblue

δλδ αν θελω εγω τωρα να βαλω τον δορυφορο που εκπεμπει το νεο 4Ε δεν θα εχω τα αλλα καναλια;; η θα υπαρχουν κι εκει..για διαφωτιστε με λιγο...η που θα βρω
σχετικες πληροφοριες γτ θελω να ασχοληθω επαγγελματικα μ αυτο το θεμα

----------


## performer

> δλδ αν θελω εγω τωρα να βαλω τον δορυφορο που εκπεμπει το νεο 4Ε δεν θα εχω τα αλλα καναλια;; η θα υπαρχουν κι εκει..για διαφωτιστε με λιγο...η που θα βρω
> σχετικες πληροφοριες γτ θελω να ασχοληθω επαγγελματικα μ αυτο το θεμα



 Το κανάλι  4Ε είναι free,δεν είναι στο πακέτο την Nova. Εάν μετακομίσει σε άλλο δορυφόρο ασφλώς δεν θα βλέπεις τα υπόλοιπα. Εφόσον θέλεις να ασχοληθείς επαγγελματικά κάνε μια εγγραφή στο www.sdtv.gr. Είναι site που ασχολείται με καθαρά δορυφορικά θέματα που θα σε κατατοπήσουν αρκετά.

----------


## plouf

απλα υποσημειωση το 4Ε εξέπεμπε στον hellassat και τώρα μετακόμισε στο EutelSat9 (που ειναι ο ΟΤΕΤV) και όχι στον hotbird

και στη ερώτηση του κώστα όπως σου έιπα σε κάθε δορυφόρο εκπέμπουν συγκεκριμένοι σταθμοί. o OTETV πχ μονο στον eutelsat9 εκει και μονο πρεπει να είναι το πιάτο για να δεις ΟΤΕΤV φυσικά αμα είναι εκεί ΔΕΝ θα βλέπεις NOVA που εκπεμπει στον hotbird..

----------


## japetus

Και για να αποσαφηνίσω λίγο τα πράγματα σε όσους δεν είναι γνώστες της δορυφορικής πραγματικότητας σχετικά με τα ελληνόφωνα κανάλια.
Αυτή τη στιγμή ελληνόφωνα κανάλια -αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποια  που εκπέμπουν από δορυφόρους Αμερικής ή Ασίας για τους ομογενείς μας εκεί και δεν μπορούν να ληφθούν λόγω γεωγραφίας από Ελλάδα- εκπέμπουν από τέσσερις διαφορετικούς δορυφόρους.

- Από τον Hotbird στις 13 μοίρες, εκπέμπει το συνδρομητικό πακέτο της Nova.
- Από τον Eutelsat στις 9 μοίρες, εκπέμπει το επίσης συνδρομητικό πακέτο του OTE TV.
- Από τον ελληνικό δορυφόρο Hellas Sat στις 39 μοίρες εκπέμπουν κάποια ελεύθερα μικρότερα ελληνικά κανάλια όπως 4Ε, αρτ, βουλή, τα κυπριακά ΡΙΚ και αρκετοί ελληνικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμα τις εξελίξεις, αλλά μια και ο δορυφόρος είναι προς πώληση και ο ίδιος ο οργανισμός έχει επιλέξει σαν δορυφόρο εκπομπής του δικού του πακέτου ΟΤΕ TV τον Eutelsat στις 9 και όχι τον δικό του δορυφόρο, είναι θέμα προβληματισμού.
- Τέλος από τον δορυφόρο στις 3 μοίρες ανατολικά, επίσης της Eutelsat, εκπέμπεται κωδικοποιημένο το σήμα της Digea καθώς και της επίγειας υπηρεσίας της Nova. Η λήψη από εκεί δεν αφορά οικιακούς καταναλωτές -άσχετα αν κάποιοι παράνομα επωφελούνται-, αλλά τους κεντρικούς επίγειους αναμεταδότες στην Ελλάδα που είναι συντονισμένοι εκεί.

Κάθε δορυφόρος φυσικά από τους παραπάνω αλλά επίσης και από τους καμιά εικοσαριά ακόμα συνολικά που είναι ορατοί από την Ελλάδα, φέρνει και πολλά άλλα ξένα κανάλια, κωδικοποιημένα ή και όχι. Πολλοί που ενδιαφέρονται για λήψη παραπάνω του ενός δορυφόρου και δεν θέλουν να βάλουν και άλλα πιάτα στην εγκατάσταση, τοποθετούν δεύτερο, τρίτο ή και περισσότερα παράπλευρα lnb στο πιάτο τους (με απώλειες όμως στην ισχύ του σήματος που λαμβάνεται) ή τοποθετούν μηχανισμό κίνησης του πιάτου, που στρέφεται έτσι αυτόματα στο δορυφόρο που χρειάζεται το κάθε κανάλι, μέσα από το δέκτη τους.

----------


## performer

> Και για να αποσαφηνίσω λίγο τα πράγματα σε όσους δεν είναι γνώστες της δορυφορικής πραγματικότητας σχετικά με τα ελληνόφωνα κανάλια.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή ελληνόφωνα κανάλια -αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποια  που εκπέμπουν από δορυφόρους Αμερικής ή Ασίας για τους ομογενείς μας εκεί και δεν μπορούν να ληφθούν λόγω γεωγραφίας από Ελλάδα- εκπέμπουν από τέσσερις διαφορετικούς δορυφόρους.
> 
> - Από τον Hotbird στις 13 μοίρες, εκπέμπει το συνδρομητικό πακέτο της Nova.
> - Από τον Eutelsat στις 9 μοίρες, εκπέμπει το επίσης συνδρομητικό πακέτο του OTE TV.
> - Από τον ελληνικό δορυφόρο Hellas Sat στις 42 μοίρες εκπέμπουν κάποια ελεύθερα μικρότερα ελληνικά κανάλια όπως 4Ε, αρτ, βουλή, τα κυπριακά ΡΙΚ και αρκετοί ελληνικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμα τις εξελίξεις, αλλά μια και ο δορυφόρος είναι προς πώληση και ο ίδιος ο οργανισμός έχει επιλέξει σαν δορυφόρο εκπομπής του δικού του πακέτου ΟΤΕ TV τον Eutelsat στις 9 και όχι τον δικό του δορυφόρο, είναι θέμα προβληματισμού.
> - Τέλος από τον δορυφόρο στις 3 μοίρες ανατολικά, επίσης της Eutelsat, εκπέμπεται κωδικοποιημένο το σήμα της Digea καθώς και της επίγειας υπηρεσίας της Nova. Η λήψη από εκεί δεν αφορά οικιακούς καταναλωτές -άσχετα αν κάποιοι παράνομα επωφελούνται-, αλλά τους κεντρικούς επίγειους αναμεταδότες στην Ελλάδα που είναι συντονισμένοι εκεί.
> 
> Κάθε δορυφόρος φυσικά από τους παραπάνω αλλά επίσης και από τους καμιά εικοσαριά ακόμα συνολικά που είναι ορατοί από την Ελλάδα, φέρνει και πολλά άλλα ξένα κανάλια, κωδικοποιημένα ή και όχι. Πολλοί που ενδιαφέρονται για λήψη παραπάνω του ενός δορυφόρου και δεν θέλουν να βάλουν και άλλα πιάτα στην εγκατάσταση, τοποθετούν δεύτερο, τρίτο ή και περισσότερα παράπλευρα lnb στο πιάτο τους (με απώλειες όμως στην ισχύ του σήματος που λαμβάνεται) ή τοποθετούν μηχανισμό κίνησης του πιάτου, που στρέφεται έτσι αυτόματα στο δορυφόρο που χρειάζεται το κάθε κανάλι, μέσα από το δέκτη τους.



      Προφανώς έκανες λάθος για τον Hellas. Εκπέμπει από τις 39 μοίρες ανατολικά. Από τις 42 μοίρες εκπέμπει ο  turksat.

----------


## japetus

Εμμ.. προφανώς  :Rolleyes: 
Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση, κάτσε να το διορθώσω...

----------


## kokoblue

Νικο πολυκατατοπιστικος ησουν...σε ευχαριστω πολυ γτ υπηρχε γενικα ενα μπερδεμα...
θα εγγραφω στο site και για τυχον αποριες τα λεμε...ευχαριστω

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> με 65 εκ. ειναι ok η ληψη του HELLASAT2 και στην Χαλκιδα , Ωροπο , Καρυστο !



Ναι (δέσμες f1 και f2). 




> απλα υποσημειωση το 4Ε εξέπεμπε στον hellassat και τώρα μετακόμισε στο EutelSat9 (που ειναι ο ΟΤΕΤV) και όχι στον hotbird



 Μέχρι 31/12 θα εκπέμπει και από τις 39°E.

----------


## eebabs2000

Γεια σας, ο κύριος, που του είχα εγκαταστήσει τον Hellas sat μου είπε ότι πλέον έκλεισε το τηλεοπτικό κανάλι της Εκκλησίας και ακούγεται μόνο το ραδιοφωνικό. Σε ποιο δορυφόρο πρέπει να πάω για να τα πιάνει και τα δύο και τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω στον αποκωδικοποιητή; (συχνοτητα, FEC κτλ).

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή το κανάλι λαμβάνεται κανονικά και μέσω του HellasSat 2. Μόλις σταματήσει, η λήψη θα γίνεται μόνο από το δορυφόρο Eutelsat 9A: 12149, V, 27500, 2/3 (DVB-S2/8PSKMPEG-4). Είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση δέκτη hd.

----------

eebabs2000 (09-01-13)

----------


## eebabs2000

Μαζί με το κανάλι Ε4 θα μεταφερθεί και το ραδιοφωνικό της Πειραϊκής Εκκλησίας στον Eutelsat 9A ή πρέπει να βάλω δύο LNB για να πιάνω Hellas sat και Eutelsat 9A;

----------


## crown

οχι...θα χρειαστειs δετυερο πιατο

----------


## eebabs2000

> οχι...θα χρειαστειs δετυερο πιατο



Δηλαδή με δεύτερο LNB δε γίνεται δουλειά ε? Δεν υπάρχει χώρος γι' αυτό επιμένω...

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Μαζί με το κανάλι Ε4 θα μεταφερθεί και το ραδιοφωνικό της Πειραϊκής Εκκλησίας στον Eutelsat 9A ή πρέπει να βάλω δύο LNB για να πιάνω Hellas sat και Eutelsat 9A;



Και το δύο κανάλια λαμβάνονται ήδη από τις 9°E. Μπορείς να γυρίσεις το κάτοπτρό σου στο Eutelsat 9A.

----------

eebabs2000 (21-02-13)

----------


## eebabs2000

> Και το δύο κανάλια λαμβάνονται ήδη από τις 9°E. Μπορείς να γυρίσεις το κάτοπτρό σου στο Eutelsat 9A.



Στην ίδια συχνότητα είναι με το Ε4 δηλαδή 12149, V, 27500, 2/3 ?

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Όχι, είναι στη 12380, V, 27500, 2/3.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ο κύριος αυτός θέλει να παρακολουθεί και τα δύο. Και το ραδιοφωνικό και το τηλεοπτικό. Θα είναι εύκολο να αλλάζει από το ένα στο άλλο με το τηλεχειρηστήριο;

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Πολύ εύκολο. Με το κουμπί "tv/radio" από το δέκτη του.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες...

----------

Serafeim Karakostas (21-02-13)

----------


## shack

> Μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή το κανάλι λαμβάνεται κανονικά και μέσω του HellasSat 2. Μόλις σταματήσει, η λήψη θα γίνεται μόνο από το δορυφόρο Eutelsat 9A: 12149, V, 27500, 2/3 (DVB-S2/8PSKMPEG-4). Είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση δέκτη hd.



Καλημέρα και καλό Πάσχα, 
εγώ πήραν τον δέκτη edision proton led και προσπαθώ να να πιάσω το κανάλι 4Ε και την πειραϊκή εκκλησία, μέσα από τον Eurobird 9A, αλλά τίποτα. Δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά ή φταίει ο δέκτης; (είναι DVB-S2)

----------


## shack

> Καλημέρα και καλό Πάσχα, 
> εγώ πήραν τον δέκτη edision proton led και προσπαθώ να να πιάσω το κανάλι 4Ε και την πειραϊκή εκκλησία, μέσα από τον Eurobird 9A, αλλά τίποτα. Δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά ή φταίει ο δέκτης; (είναι DVB-S2)



έκανα λάθος ρυθμίσεις στον δέκτη (ρύθμισα λάθος το diseqc), με την άψογη εξυπηρέτση της edision.gr το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

----------

